# Direction of reciprocating saw blade



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Which way do you usually put the blade in, with the battery down, teeth up or down? 

Do you consider this the 'correct/right' way?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Teeth down mostly but at the end of the day anyway I need it, I use it.
I use Porter Cable Tiger the handle rotates so that give me more freedom.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I turn it which ever way works best for what I'm cutting. There is no right or wrong way.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Same here. I wonder if anyone makes blades with teeth on both sides ?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Depends on what I'm cutting. Teeth down if I'm pulling the saw through a cut such as when cutting window openings. Teeth up when pushing the saw (like when cutting bottom plates out of door openings).


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

The only correct way is the way I happen to be using it at the time. It's dangerous to use it otherwise.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

katoman said:


> Same here. I wonder if anyone makes blades with teeth on both sides ?


Yes.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

katoman said:


> Same here. I wonder if anyone makes blades with teeth on both sides ?


Sure. One make is Boar Blades.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

katoman said:


> Same here. I wonder if anyone makes blades with teeth on both sides ?


Use a chain saw.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Sure. One make is Boar Blades.


That thing looks like it came out of a hacker movie:blink:

I'm with everybody else. I depends on what you are cutting. Sometimes putting the blade in with teeth pointing up gives you extra needed clearance.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

If you put the blade backwards, using the orbital action it will not cut correctly


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I didn't know anyone made those. I'll have to get some. 

Hey Killer - chainsaws are for subdivision work. :laughing:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

bconley said:


> If you put the blade backwards, using the orbital action it will not cut correctly


try explaining that to a know-it-all young buck. I was telling him to either turn the blade around or switch it off orbital... wouldn't do either.


We also use a Milwaukee recip which has the 360 degree rotating handle. Not as nice as the Makita AVT.... but certainly handy.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Teeth up most of the time to take advantage of the reduced bulk above the blade as opposed to below the blade. I flip the blade if it becomes more convenient the other way.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if im making a plunge cut i put the blade in backwards as the handle wont get in the way, for cutting out osb from r.o i put it the normal way or for cutting drywall.. i find having the blade the opposite way for making dirty cuts is more of a nuisance as the fan blows the dust right in your face otherwise

when i started out a old timer would flip out if you put the blade in the opposite way.... same guy no one on the crew wanted to work with.. ol lester...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I find I have more strength and control when I up cut. When I pull. This is what determines which way I place the blade.

As others have said... Necessity dictates direction.

Remember... There is NO "Wrong way" if it gets the job done without damage to the tool, the job or the operator.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

katoman said:


> Hey Killer - chainsaws are for subdivision work. :laughing:


So... you aren't suppose to cut trim with one? :blink:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like my blade sideways


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

katoman said:


> Thanks guys, I didn't know anyone made those. I'll have to get some.
> 
> Hey Killer - chainsaws are for subdivision work. :laughing:


I've never done subdivision work, and I mostly cut concrete with mine, but I have seen guys that could use one for fairly precise cutting work on demos.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've done a lot of demo with chainsaws, you just have to be aware of where nails are. 

With a good, tuned up saw, and some skill, you can be well within a 1/16" of an inch with a a chainsaw.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

up down? who make the best blades? that cut and last with wood, nails, plaster, expanded metal?


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

sunkist said:


> up down? who make the best blades? that cut and last with wood, nails, plaster, expanded metal?


Milwaukee Ax is by far the longest lasting blade. They are not, however, the cleanest cut.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

Brutus said:


> try explaining that to a know-it-all young buck. I was telling him to either turn the blade around or switch it off orbital... wouldn't do either.


Kills me too, and it isn't just "young bucks." I certainly flip the blade if it's the only way to make a cut, but if you leave it on orbital you might as well be using a butter knife.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I find brade up works the best for me alot of times.I am sure all the saws are designed for blades down. What ever gets the job done:thumbsup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

so depending on the task at hand, I guess it could be said that some/most of us 




go both ways?:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i heard you all do


----------



## battleriver (Apr 14, 2012)

katoman said:


> Thanks guys, I didn't know anyone made those. I'll have to get some.
> 
> Hey Killer - chainsaws are for subdivision work. :laughing:


Ive been doing work for a hand crafted log home company, they will cut rafter tails with a chain saw. I cringe every time but their cuts are right on!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

When I did log homes, the lead cutter would hang upside down to cut the ridge log and purloins. Always managed to miss his own head somehow. That guy could also get a 30 foot log in a 25 foot room through a 3 foot door. It is always a good thing to watch a master at work.


----------

